# HGH frag 176-19



## bmsimon (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone used this before? I haven't done a whole lot of research yet, but from what I have seen, it looks like pretty good stuff for fat loss


----------



## cutright (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes I've ran extreme peptides hgh frag it works! Click on my link it will take u right to where to buy it


----------



## bmsimon (Mar 11, 2011)

any idea how much weight you lost?


----------



## cutright (Mar 11, 2011)

I used it as more of a tightner I use spot injections but with frag Diet and cardio you can be beach ready in no time. If your wondering if it's just shoot and drop it's not it's a great addition to a nice diet and cardio program. Good luck bro


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 11, 2011)

In the process of doing research too! I am tired of test bloat and looking to shred. What time of day is optimal to dose the hgh fragment? Thanks in advance I am new to this.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 13, 2011)

Any suggested dose. I was thinking about 200mcg 2 x a day during fasting but not before going to sleep. Using this as a starter before jumping to hgh stimulating peptides


----------



## cutright (Mar 13, 2011)

I take 500mcg 2x per day morning before my workout and eve about 1hour after dinner that is what worked best for me. However 200 to 300mcg 2x daily will also give you good results


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 13, 2011)

Any sides at 500mcg twice a day? I am ordering 3 research bottles to start with.


----------



## cutright (Mar 13, 2011)

No sides at all I run 500mcg because most of my research suggested between 700 to 1000mcg daily is what fared best for fat loss.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 13, 2011)

Appreciate the info. Will initiate after I receive my order. Starting with a 3 pack


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 13, 2011)

I need to find BA water. Damn another order!


----------



## cutright (Mar 13, 2011)

Lol good luck bro^^^^^^!


----------

